# retired breeding female free to approved home



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bonnie just had her puppies today from Arko. She was in labor for 24 hours and had a very hard time giving birth to the huge puppies (around 2 lbs each!!) We had to deliver the last 3 puppies by "C" section. While she was on the table I made the descision to have her spayed and in a few weeks when the litter is weaned she will be given to an approved home. She will not be shipped to someone I have never met. She must be picked up here and you must be prepared to answer several questions and provide veterinary references. 
Bonnie is an excellent pet, and very serious working dog. She is one of my favorite all around dogs here. She is super affectionate toward her family and very protective. She bites very hard, has very good nerves, and she has nice obedience. She is a great dog that will only go to an approved home.


----------

